

Ask HN: Support or refute, we are in a technology finance/acquisition bubble? - nodesocket


======
nodesocket
Start with acquisitions in the last 4 months:

    
    
        Twitter buys Posterous
        Google buys Milk
        Zynga buys OMGPOP
        Facebook buys Instagram

